# Crested gecko safe expandable foam?



## JaySparks (May 14, 2017)

Hi, could you please tell if there a reptile safe spray foam that I'll be using to create a bioactive vivarium.


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

To make a background right? I use the bnq stuff. Just want to make sure its normal foam and not anything like fire proof ect..


----------



## JaySparks (May 14, 2017)

wagg said:


> To make a background right? I use the bnq stuff. Just want to make sure its normal foam and not anything like fire proof ect..


Yeah its for a background. Any chance of any the foam being black?


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

You can get black yes but most just use normal yellow stuff then I use black or brown ha9 silicone to cover the foam before adding my stones cork soil etc


----------

